# Old Bow Eye Snapped..



## libertyfish (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey Guys, I am new to this forum and thought my first post would be of an issue I had yesterday when pulling my 84 Smoker Craft out of the Reservior... I was cranking her up and the Bow Eye snapped right off. The boat is older, and I thought it'd still be simple to find a replacement, but no such luck so far! Does anyone know where I should look to find one of these for my boat?? I can't seem to find the V-shaped style that was originally on there anywhere I look.. alll I can find are the 2-bolt style, and mine has 4. Frustrating since she's sitting crooked on the trailer and I know it's gotta be a cheap part!

Any help would he greatly appreciated!!


----------



## J.P. (Aug 13, 2012)

welcome to tinboats!

looks like it's made from cast iron or aluminum, those are brittle. i don't know where you could buy an original nor would i recommend it since it's brittle (i know, i know, the original lasted for many years, but it would suck if it breaks again many years from now.....). 
i think you should replace it with stainless steel. it appears to be an easy fab job using SS angle with the eye welded along the corner, drill 4 holes and bolt it on ( i won't trust a rivet for this purpose)...

the simplest option is to drill 2 holes for a U-bolt, and patch up the old rivet holes....


----------



## sawmill (Aug 14, 2012)

I would leave the old eye on the boat and saw the eye off this bracket. You can get a crome U bolt at a boat supply and use this by drilling new holes thru the old bracket and thru the boat to mount the new eye. Much easier than riveting one to the boat.


----------



## BillG (Aug 22, 2012)

I had to make this exact repair on my 18' sylvan.

Drill the rivets out and patch the holes. I used stainless steel pan head bolts and sealed them over with water weld. 

Get a 3/8" by 2" or whatever size stainless steel u-bolt you want to use. Hold the u-bolt on the center of the V and mark where you need to drill. Drill two 3/8" holes and insert u-bolt. I added about ten washers to each stud and bolted. It is a good idea to add some sort of backer to prevent eye from pulling thru. I also sealed around bow eye with the water weld.

I cranked the boat about 12" on the bunks out of water and it held fine. This is on an 18' deep v aluminum open bow with a 125 hp motor and 12 gal. gas.


----------

